# The Perfect Picnic?



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Now that summer is approaching for most AAAC members, outdoor dining often becomes a fittng way to enjoy the weather, good company, and good food. What would be your perfect picnic?


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

We're having one, in about an hour. Our neighborhood likes to have block parties quite often. Barbecue, beer, margaritas, good conversation and a few games of washers. Just about perfect IMO.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

BBQ...cooler full of brews, perhaps a pickup game of b-ball or going swimming afterwards...


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

oh, and cigars...cant forget cigars...some nice Opus X or Padron 1926...


----------



## SoutherWinds (May 24, 2007)

A good picnic for me starts with a trip to whole foods, and ends with a semi-competitive game of wiffleball.


----------

